# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  3DMonstr enclosure

## bototheclown

I realize building a 3D printer with an enclosure would be risky considering the Stratasys patents, but I wonder if provisions could be designed in the 3DMonstr electronics to accommodate some generic home built "extensions"...

Something like adding an extra thermocouple input along with a digital output that could be used to activate an external heater...

Thanks!

----------


## 3dm

Hi, Boto,

I want to make sure that we don't do anything that SSYS can point to and claim that we're encouraging others to violate their patents. So I can't include anything that is intended directly and solely to that purpose.

OTOH, I think that if you decide to use our products in a way that they are not intended to be used, and thereby end up violating their patents, there's nothing I can do about it. For example, we've had customers from hot/humid climates (central America and Middle East) as us about extra cooling for the electronics. So we're considering creating and selling an add-on kit for that. You could probably Frankenstein something usable out of that.

Thank you.
Ben.

----------


## postmahomeson

honestly then i would start investing and bond with SSYS and you can be a double structuring economic partners i want to help you , and i know that heavens have shined on 3-d printing , and look at the blessings

----------

